# Craigslist German Shepherd Puppy



## SubSnow (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello guys, I will be bringing my first GSD puppy home tomorrow. I wasnt able to find any reputable breeder around where I live so I tried my luck on craigslist. Now I know I have read up a lot of BIG NO NOs about doing this and how its generally a terrible idea. Everyone's saying how reputable breeders dont sell on craigslist. But..

I did a lot of digging, as best as i could, before doing anything. Heres my experience: I saw the ad for white german shepherd puppies litte away from where I live. I texted her right away. It was a bit late so she responded the next morning. I asked her about the age, dob, vaccination record, health issues in family history and all. The pups are about 9 weeks today. They have had their shots and deworming. Week 12 she said I have to get the virus shot and rabies shot. She also provided me with the record of vet check up and vaccination shots from this hospital. I looked up the hospital and things looked okay. i set up a time to see the pups. Before that, I also asked to follow the owner if they had facebook or instagram. She said she had no facebook but instagram. So i added her to see her lifestyle and how she raises her dogs. She seemed very active with her dogs and the dogs looked happy. So two days later i went to see the pups with my gf. The family seemed very well off, lived in a nice home and all. The parents were locked away in the backyard free to roam but gated away. They looked well and dad was barking at us while mum was quietly looking at us. There were 4 puppies left and we fell in love with one. The owners seemed to know a lot about the pups and loved them. Turns out i also chose the smallest puppy of the litter. The owner said she was getting pushed around while breast feeding. After realizing that, they let him feed first before the rest of the litter did so he wouldnt be left hungry. He seems to be growing well. I put 30% of my deposit hold him for me. We are bringing him home tomorrow. Please let me know if this is plain stupid or it could be fine and I shouldnt worry as much.


----------



## SubSnow (Dec 10, 2018)

Just now realizing. The person I am buying the pup from is a Doctor. Feel a little better about it now.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Did you interact with the parents? That is a very important factor. What is the puppies temperament like?
I have one dog from Craigslist and one from a breeder. The difference is crazy. The one from Craigslist is weak nerved and has fear issues. She’s a great dog though, but the one from the breeder is solid as a rock and confident as ever. I personally wouldn’t recommend going on Craigslist, it’s risky, but in the end everything could be totally fine. You just never know.
Good luck!


----------



## SubSnow (Dec 10, 2018)

I did not get into interact with the parents sadly They were in the backyard while the pups were in the garage.


----------



## SubSnow (Dec 10, 2018)

The puppies were super friendly. One of them was super quiet and not playful at all. I knew to stay away from him. The alpha and the smallest guy( my pup) would butt heads and have small quarrels but nothing that looked bad.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

SubSnow said:


> I did not get into interact with the parents sadly/forum/images/smilies/frown.gif They were in the backyard while the pups were in the garage.


If you can’t interact with the parents I would walk from the litter. I interacted with both of kona’s parents, yet multiple dogs from the litter came out fearful. Also have spent 1000’s on vet care for her in the first 6 months of her life.


----------



## desinif (Jul 15, 2017)

Luna was a confident puppy for a bit, but grew into nerves and fearfulness rather quickly as she aged. Her parents were not fearful and rather mellow temperaments when we met, but alas we did not buy from a reputable breeder and also have spent over $7,000 in training and vet bills for her in a year and a half for multiple health issues and behavioral training for her fearfulness. The fear reactivity and weak nerves can seriously impact your life as well as hers if she ends up with genetic disadvantages (likely) from poor breeding.

Not to say they are not good dogs. Luna is my clingy, beautiful soul. But if I knew then what I know now, I would've waited and saved up to look into and afford a reputable breeder and proper breeding lines.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I wouldn't use the profession of the breeder as a gauge of the quality of their dogs, for good or ill.

I've met surgeons and attorneys whose dogs I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole. I've met other people with a high school diploma and fantastic quality dogs of their own breeding.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

While asking about health issues may seem like a good idea I wonder if anyone would admit to breeding dogs with known health issues. The more direct route would be to ask for their clearances such as their hip and elbow scores. I'd also want to know about what their trial or show records were. (are they doing anything with these dogs besides mating them? -- but don't ask that directly!) 



Overall, best of luck with the pup. I've had dogs from the pound, from the newspaper (remember those?)), a hobby breeder and dogs from a reputable breeder. Each one has been a sound dog temperament wise for me and in pretty good health overall. (One pound dog I knew had an incredible load of parasites when I brought him home = rotten health). May your pup be of sound mind and body and your life with him good, full and long.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Lots of red flags here.

Craigslist. Both parents on site. Not allowed to meet dogs on site (parents or not). I am going to guess no conformation or work/performance titles. This is not a program; this is a backyard breeder. You are taking a big chance here. I personally would save my money and research a real breeder; you will be setting yourself up for a much better likelihood of getting a good dog, and in the event that there are issues, you should be getting much better support after the fact.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

SubSnow said:


> Just now realizing. The person I am buying the pup from is a Doctor. Feel a little better about it now.


For all the correlation this would actually have to good breeding, it's akin to Lloyd Christmas yelling, "It's okay - I'm the limo driver!"


----------



## SubSnow (Dec 10, 2018)

Thank you so much guys for all the responses. I am going to spend a lot of times with the puppy and take cautious steps from the get go. I am a first time dog owner and I am trying to have the best knowledge I can to make things right. I paid the owners through zelle and will keep in touch with them after. Hopefully it will be okay. 
Heres a picture of the mum and the pup i am getting.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Best of luck with your new puppy!


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

I've had dogs from all walks of life and breeds. I think it has more to do with learning the animal more than anything. 

Spend time with the puppy before adoption is always a good thing. Animals will tell you if they want to be a part of you. I don't show or compete them but i do now, if the dog shows me, as a service dog and therapy dog. 

The puppy i have now i didn't not get to see the parents or spend as much time with as i agreed to. Long story, but after a year of promising I would and could see the parents and spend enough time with the puppies before adoption the breeder broke all promises. A large deposit and 300 miles later, the breeder changed all the plans. My husband said get the puppy anyway and i was so caught up with getting her i went ahead and took the her, she was the one howeverof the two who kept coming to me.
I kinda had a chip on my shoulder about it and it was being felt in our bonding. I let the chip on my shoulder go and started doing what i normally do with all my animals and she is turning out to be a wonderful pup. I just had to learn her as she me. 

So i say this... i have seen wacky dogs from the best breeders and visa versa, and I've seen those wacky dogs turn into amazing dogs with the right person. My main concern would be health issues. Has the parents hips been rated ? Any genetic testing for other health issues? Is this first litter? If not, how are the puppies from other litters? 

Genetic health issues cannot be corrected and can cost an amazing toll on your heart and your pocket book. 

It does seek like you are really checking into this puppies origins and that's a good thing! 

I wish peace upon your decision and blessings.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi SubSnow and WELCOME! You can attain much knowledge and help from folks here.



"The alpha and the smallest guy( my pup) would butt heads and have small quarrels but nothing that looked bad."


I know you are excited about a "Puppy" SubSnow, but you being a first time owner of a GSD and getting the ALPHA pup? This could mean HUGE problems down the road. I've had one....so I know only too well! 

*It was 12 years of major issues! *



"Knowledge to make things right" isn't all that is involved here.


*At the very least.....*both sire and dam should have had OFA hip certification!



Please think this thru and heed the advice given here.


Moms


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

I got my GSD off of craigslist. He had papers and documented health screening. The people who bought him could not afford to take care of him. They paid $2500 but were living in a trailer park with several other dogs. Bit off more than they could chew, so they offered him up for $300 to pay for some personal bills they had to take care of. I really lucked out. I got a fairly mild temperament puppy, he's a little reserved but confident and athletic so I'm satisfied. But I would never buy from craigslist if there was no papers, and from what you have described has sounded like a bit of a backyard breeder. They're not breeding to better the breed but likely accident or just to produce house pets. I personally wouldn't trust it, my dog is an anomaly.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

SubSnow said:


> I paid the owners through zelle and will keep in touch with them after. Hopefully it will be okay.
> .



Congrats.



Sounds like you are the proud owner of a new pup.......it will be quite the experience .........enjoy the ride!




SuperG


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi SubSnow and WELCOME! You can attain much knowledge and help from folks here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He doesn't say he's buying the alpha - he says the alpha and his pup (the smallest) have had some quarrels.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Super cute pup! Congratulations!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

I for one am excited for you! Most would say I got Mei from a "backyard " breeder. She was my first GSD also. As a kid we had basenji and a golden retriever. After we first met with the breeder I came and hung out with the puppies several times before bringing her home. 

I couldn't be more happy with her. She has AKC registration papers, but I believe papers dont make the dog. Mei has the perfect temperament for my lifestyle. She's taken to training VERY well. Got her started at 9 weeks with training, even though the first few sessions she was napping. I learned the training isnt just for the dog but more so the owner. Her confidence is great. Not fearful. Doesn't cower behind me meeting new people or dogs. Very friendly and knows how to be gentle to smaller dogs and kids. Haven't had any health issues, knock on wood. She'll hit 12 months in January. I've recently met up with someone who has one of Mei's litter mates. He's like 30lbs heavier but he's also healthy and is also very well trained/behaved! The dam and sire really made some great dogs! Unfortunately the sire died recently due to an infection on his paw that wasn't caught early enough. The breeders live on a local farm with lots of land, so they think he cut it on barb wire. Really sad. For 400$ we couldn't have asked for a better GSD! Because she was such a steal ive probably used close to 1600$ in training, which has been great!

Good luck with your puppy! I really do hope everything works out for you all! Post pictures!

I lied. She is fearful of cows! She hasn't been near one since she was like 7 months but oh man when she saw it and noticed it could move she started runnin off lol.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Not entirely sure if my pup is from a backyard breeder or just dogs that had an 'accident.' But mine is under half a grand. And honesly it was an impulse buy (I knew I was getting a dog, already had the crate and collar at that time, just not the dog lol), I called in one morning and this person sounded legit, and I said I can pick the puppy up tonight so I drove a total 4 hours back and forth and picked up my pup. I got to meet the mother, which had a really calm demeanor, handsome physiques, and 4 of his other siblings.

He's been following me, shadowing me since that day. Hasn't had any health issues apart from mild diarrhea or infected paw, nothing out of the ordinary thankfully. A lot people when they look at my dog they find it hard to believe how much he cost.

What I'm trying to say is, if you're BUYING and not from a legitimate breeder, well it's always a gamble. In my story, both of my dog and I got beyond lucky.

What I WOULDN'T do if I 'gambled,' I wouldn't put a deposit. I would come, see, pay and pick up there and then. Too much risks and schemes when it comes to money.

And do ask a lot of questions about the pup's parents. I didn't because I was WAAAAAAY too happy and excited when I saw the pups. I forgot to ask questions literally. Now the seller's number is gone cos my previous phone broke, and I wish I had asked a lot of questions about my dog's heritage.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

middleofnowhere said:


> He doesn't say he's buying the alpha - he says the alpha and his pup (the smallest) have had some quarrels.



My apologies for the mistake


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome and congrats on your newest family member!

I got Miika off of Craig’s List. She was 12 weeks old and I was her third owner since she left her littermates (several states away). She was not sociable at all. Pretty much ignored everyone, independent. I was able to track down her breeder (BYB in that this was an oops breeding).

Now she is the best dog period. Very solid nerve, very drivey (according to one of my trainers), great off switch, very friendly (not always what folks want, but perfect for where I am in life), smart, great with kids and with my Mom (who has dementia) and is a great foot warmer in winter, LOL!

I hope the next one is A LOT like her ??


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Cute pup! The mom and puppy look well taken care of at least!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

McGloomy said:


> And do ask a lot of questions about the pup's parents. I didn't because I was WAAAAAAY too happy and excited when I saw the pups. I forgot to ask questions literally. Now the seller's number is gone cos my previous phone broke, and I wish I had asked a lot of questions about my dog's heritage.


Same for me LOL. The times i would return to play with her and her litter mates, i would be thinking of questions to ask but forgot to as well! It wasn't until after i brought her home when i started texting questions about hips, heat stuff, lineage, ect...

Glad it worked out for you too!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

All puppies are cute, yours is certainly no exception. That's why people should be warned to stay away until they have researched and settled on what they want. It is unbelievably hard to put down that cute little bundle of wiggly fur with the innocent eyes and warm pink tongue.
Sabi was a BYB dog, and I state without reservation that she was 1 in a million. Best dog I have ever put hands on and up until her last couple of years pretty healthy. She was oversize and probably a bit social by breed standard, but she could track anything, possessed natural and undeveloped herding instinct, had amazing work ethic, was insanely smart and understood protection and when it was needed. She was never aggressive without reason, she stayed clear headed in the worst of situations and was loyal to the bitter end.
She also died from advancing DM and complications due to cancer, both of which have a proven hereditary link.
On the other side of the coin we have Shadow, who has racked up a small mortgage in vet bills and is forever ill or injured with one thing or another. Bad heart, weak lungs, joint issues, allergies, bad teeth. You name it, she got it. Along with all the health issues come a fearful nature and complete and total lack of anything useful for drive. She is sweet and cute and completely devoted to me so I will probably keep her though.:wink2:

The deal is done, you have the pup, so deal with the dog in front of you and don't waste any energy debating anything else. It could be the best dog ever, and I certainly hope that he is.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

People have to sell pups somewhere. If you only breed a once every two years or less, it's hard to find buyers and Craigslist is one way to get eyeballs on the ad and then screen buyers. Maybe not the best, but it is one way.

Plenty of larger breeders, that have all the right paperwork and titles, have little contact with the pups and have breeding facilities (kennels) and crank out many litters a year. It's not really a pretty operation, depending. 

The adults look good and the pups got a lot of attention growing up in the home. Sure, it could go wrong, but this isn't the worst thing ever. Missouri/Amish puppy mills (or wherever else there are mills) are far, far worse, and can often come across as "reputable". 

I hope he brings you lots of joy. He's purebred (breeding on purpose), he was raised in the home, parents are on site and look very well cared for, and you met the breeders at their home. All those speak in the breeders and pups favor. It's a gamble, without health checks and titles, but a pup always is a bit of a gamble, and even top breeders produce duds.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I can say despite testing and pedigree research there are still a myriad of health problems that can and do pop up in even the “best bred” dogs. I got my now nearly six month old pup off of craigslist, and I have zero regrets. The “breeder” originally wanted $700, but two weeks after I asked she called me back and said due to life changes (going through a divorce) she needed to move the remaining pups (4 out of 9) and said she would let the last little girl go for 300. I offered 200 and she accepted, however when I arrived she said her friend was dead set on the female so instead I had three boys to choose from, from which I picked out my Rio. 

I met both parents that were robust and friendly. The puppies were all happy, up to date on shots and worming. Both parents are registered akc but for what I paid she did not give me his papers, and I’m ok with that. Dad is west German and mom DDR, he’s been a superb pup and I’m so happy to have him. I know he’s still young but he’s been a breeze to train, and he’s so sweet. 

Good luck to you and remember this site is a source of any knowledge you may wonder about. Also post pictures!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

My first three GSDs were rescues, so their backgrounds were pretty much unknown. The first one may have been from a reputable show breeder who discarded her because she was too big (26") I met up with a couple in the local park who had bred and shown GSDs in the past, and they said her conformation was nice enough that she was probably from someone who bred their dogs to show in the CKC/AKC show ring. It showed in her temperament too: she wasn't shy, but she had zero aggression. If a burglar had broken into the house, she probably would have held the flashlight for him! She was the only one of my rescues with serious health isssues. She developed ankylosing spondylitis in her spine and had to be euthanized at only 9 years old because she could no longer walk.

All 3 dogs had pretty good temperaments. The other two were definitely from backyard breeders, based on their structure. Tasha was probably mostly German working line: she had boundless energy, would protect for real, and we had to be careful with her around strangers. She didn't like strangers getting nose-to-nose with her on first acquaintance. Her health declined rather rapidly after my husband died, and she passed away in her sleep at the age of 14 1/2

Ranger spent the first three years of his life on an 8 foot chain. He adapted to life in suburbia very well, would protect the house with his loud, booming bark, but would be offering a guest his favourite toy within minutes after they entered. I trained him to be my Hear Ear dog and was amazed at how quickly he learned the required tasks! He developed spinal stenosis in his old age, and had to be euthanized at the age of 14. I didn't submit his x-rays to OFA, but I did want to know if he had working soundness, so asked the vet to x-ray his hips when he had to be neutered. His hips looked fantastic.

I think I got pretty **** lucky! 

When I bought my first registered dog, she had a 5-star pedigree, with 4 generations of good/fair hips on both sides of the pedigree. She x-rayed as mildly dysplastic at age 2, so there went any hope of breeding her. She also has chronically gunky ears (inherited from her sire) and her pigment faded badly before she was 2. She's still very healthy and active, though, and will turn 12 in early January.

So, there are no guarantees, even with the best bred dogs!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Any update on your puppy!??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2018)

My dog is BYB and he's been absolutely great. My trainer has worked with GSDs doing IPO training for years and says I lucked into a goldmine. You can get a good puppy sometimes. Is BYB the best practice? I don't think so. But it happens. You're committing to this so all I can say is study training techniques as much as you can, let your puppy be a puppy, and study dog behavior when you're not studying training techniques.

A well-trained dog is a joy to do things with. 

Go ahead and start bookmarking the forum sections on crate training and biting. You'll be referring to those a lot over the next few months!

Congrats!


----------



## Mellie74 (Feb 24, 2021)

I got my beautiful baby from a "backyard breeder" off of Craigslist. It went very well. I did not get papers but my girls and I were able to drive there and play with the puppies with no rush. They had both parents, the mother's sister and an 8 month old pup from a previous litter. (their grandchildren wanted one but the parents gave it back) They were kept in the home and we were able to meet them all and they were all beautiful and had great personalities. Indie is now a year old and we have had no health issues. He has completed two training classes and everyone who meets him loves him. There was another white German shepherd puppy in our training classes that was purchased from a reputable breeder in Kentucky. They paid four times the money and had to travel out of state to get him and my dog had a better personality. The trainers would use Indie all the time to demonstrate during class because he was so easy going. The groomer and the doggy daycare staff say he has a wonderful personality. I call him the BFG because he is big friendly giant. We brought him home one week before the first Covid shutdown and honestly I don't know what I would have done without him this last year. He has become my best friend and is so loyal and fun. I kept in touch with the breeder and he was excited to get pictures watching him grow. But because of Indie, I have such a passion for these dogs now and want to learn more and more about them. I would like to get him tested and try to get papers for him if anyone knows how to do that or has any information about it please let me know. My step-daughter is a photographer and took these beautiful pictures a few weeks ago in the snow. I love to share his beauty with everyone! I hope you get a great puppy and have the wonderful experience that I did. Good Luck!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Thread is two years old and the OP hasn't been back since questioning a 10 week old pups floppy ears and never reported how the dog turned out or whether it was ultimately healthy.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

@Mellie74 welcome to the forum! You will get more answers if you start your own thread.To answer your question about papers - it's not possible to register a dog if the parents aren't registered. If you wanted to compete in any AKC events (excluding confirmation) there is an alternative type of registration in order to do that. Purebred Alternative Listing (PAL) – American Kennel Club


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but the issue is not unfortunately. Another idea came up and that is to ask for their parents' papers. If you have a CL "breeding" from two parents at the same location, they could very well be brother and sister who had a litter. That is another can of worms.


----------

